# Library Spotlight - Bunker Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 4, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?re...es.com/&event=video_description&v=Ft19r3dFgQI


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 4, 2019)

Fantastic overview of my little library and as always a very well done video! Thanks Cory!


----------



## resomonics (Apr 16, 2019)

This is a great Library. I was looking for that certain something to inspire me on a recent score and this popped up on Facebook. The drumstick shorts were perfect for the feel I was after and the tremolo stuff came in very useful for adding some tension. Very pleased with it!


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 20, 2019)

resomonics said:


> This is a great Library. I was looking for that certain something to inspire me on a recent score and this popped up on Facebook. The drumstick shorts were perfect for the feel I was after and the tremolo stuff came in very useful for adding some tension. Very pleased with it!



Thank you, so pleased to hear this!


----------

